# Nodak Dog Collars



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hustad, you need to sell name plated dog collars in your store. Name, address, Tel.# and the word REWARD. A lot of these lost dogs would be returned in heartbeat.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thats a really good idea


----------

